
VCfeeds : Alltop meets Venture Capital. - pclark
http://www.vcfeeds.com/
======
jedc
Looks like a good start, though there are a bunch of potential feeds to add.

~~~
olegp
There has to be some editorial control over which feeds get added to which
category.

Would a "Suggest a Feed" page be enough do you think?

~~~
jedc
I think "Suggest a Feed" would be fine. I took a quick look on the Twitter
page, for example, and I know there are a lot more VC's using it than what are
shown.

But agree that you do need editorial control. :)

~~~
olegp
Yeah, that category is kind of experimental with potential to generate a lot
of noise if we added most VCs.

~~~
jedc
Very true, but I just took a look at the blogs section and think there's some
room to add a number of VC's there, too. Most of them have very interesting
posts, so there's some good potential value, there.

------
rokhayakebe
Great site. Clean.

